# Thinking about moving to china.



## CornMuffin (Nov 27, 2011)

I am thinking about the possibility of moving to china. I speak english and french, but very little mandarin but I don't think i would have too much trouble learning the language. Also I am from USA.

But what can I do for a job? 
I am currently pursuing my masters of math and would like to go to china after I get my degree. And I would hope to get a job other than teaching english, so I can use my degree. 
How hard or easy would it be to find a job teaching math at the high school level or higher? Are there other jobs that I might be able to get if I am a native english speaker with a masters in math, even though I speak little mandarin.

Also, i have a lot of friends that live in china, so If i end up moving there, they would be able to help me get settled in.

I have a strong desire to move to china, but my main concern is that, will i be able to find a decent job in china that I'll enjoy?


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

yes man sure, as a native speaker there are hundreds of job opportunities and very easy to get, living in Shanghai is fun and am sure u will enjoy it, but in terms of income its too much lower compared to N America or Europe....i noticed mostly those who is fresh graduated (Unexpirenced) people who is accepting jobs in China .... good luck


----------



## sherrain (Feb 15, 2012)

Really wish to share my adventure finding jobs in this place. When i decided to come to this country, sure the first place to come is its capital Beijing, but i had no idea of how to find a job there. Then one of my friends who worked there introducing a software to me name *ChinaJobsApp*. Gosh, you guys have no idea how meaningful it was to me. I have already been here for 2 months and had an almost perfect life. I do enjoy myself here. So i want to share this software to all foreigners like me. Good luck with it you guys and have a good time here in China like i do.


----------



## jachchan (Mar 4, 2012)

You can search shanghai job on google to get more details, there are many TNCs in Shanghai, good luke


----------



## SAL90 (Mar 9, 2012)

sherrain said:


> Really wish to share my adventure finding jobs in this place. When i decided to come to this country, sure the first place to come is its capital Beijing, but i had no idea of how to find a job there. Then one of my friends who worked there introducing a software to me name *ChinaJobsApp*. Gosh, you guys have no idea how meaningful it was to me. I have already been here for 2 months and had an almost perfect life. I do enjoy myself here. So i want to share this software to all foreigners like me. Good luck with it you guys and have a good time here in China like i do.


Sherrain i am considering moving to beijing from North Carolina in the US. Is there good enough job oppurtunities for a young person, im 22, without a college degree? And could you tell me anything i might need to know before moving there? anything would help because i dont know much except that i love the culture and beijing is the capital  thank you


----------



## sherrain (Feb 15, 2012)

SAL90 said:


> Sherrain i am considering moving to beijing from North Carolina in the US. Is there good enough job oppurtunities for a young person, im 22, without a college degree? And could you tell me anything i might need to know before moving there? anything would help because i dont know much except that i love the culture and beijing is the capital  thank you


Firstly, thx so much for your reply which makes me feel i'm a professional, lollll. But actually it is not difficult for you to find a job here in BJ, not easy either though. There are so many foreigners here, actually, it is better for one with a college degree. However, if you are a white and you are from US, then the degree won't be a big problem. One piece of advice, you can come and continue study here because you are young and do your part time job too, many oversea students are doing it, so don't be afraid that it is illegal, for the tuition, I suggest that you apply for scholarship.
At last, for the jobs, you can google and download this ChinaJobsApp on your phone. It is useful for me, so I hope for you. China is fun. Any further info. don't hesitate to ask me. Good luck!


----------



## maggief (Mar 12, 2012)

Shanghai has lots of working opportunities whether for the local or foreigners. Maybe you can also give a try in this city. Shanghai is the business center of china, and better weather than the capital Beijing.


----------



## tim_azure (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I have to warn you that don't get your expectations too high, you speak perfect English, and if you need a job with decent salary, you have to find a job related to English, e.g. an English teacher, a Math teacher in a school where all courses are taught in English. 

don't compare your salary here with what you can get back in USA, it'll disappoint you, but when you compare your salary with local people, you'll feel like a king. maybe 3-4 times as much.


----------



## Kevin1Kanode (May 7, 2012)

shang hai, guangzhou, hongkong would be best i think


----------

